# How was your last therapy session?



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I had my last therapy session yesterday and I don't feel great about it. I was really anxious which annoyed me because after a while I'd become more comfortable about it but the last through sessions were spaced out so I'd got out of the routine and was so on edge all week about it. The fact I was so nervous makes me think I haven't come that far. 

I had to fill out some forms and I felt really nervous about what to say so it took quite a while plus there was quite alot to fill in so it took around 20 minutes for me to fill it out and her to work out the scores so I only ended up having around half an hour left from a 50 minute session, 50 minutes always feels like a really short amount of time, so it felt very rushed and I felt like I was limited in what I could say. At one point she was asking me about how I was doing without meds but I was only on them for about a month so I was thinking it's irrelevent to ask that, she looked dissaproving and slightly amused when I said I hadn't been back to the doctor but it annoyed me because it's not like I decided not to go I'm just really nervous and have left it too long now. She gave me some papers to look through like a self help guide on assertiveness and some contact details if I ever need help again. 

I feel weird because it's like you tell this person most things about yourself and your feelings and your life so they end up knowing more about you than anyone and then one day it's like, bye. I wasn't sure how I was supposed to act I feel like I should have been more appreciative I said "thank you for everything" but it sounded really fake.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, it does get quite weird just having it end after working together so much. I was seeing a disability advocate until recently who had mental health training. She announced suddenly one day that the funding had dried up and it was our last session. I was too shocked to say goodbye properly. She'd come to know me well and all I did was say thanks and bye and walked out for the last time. In the past with actual therapists, I would do similar out of anxiety. But I've also walked out on 2 therapists and said I wasn't coming back, and with another I just didn't turn up again (I can't recall why). I think you did much better than me in general in your parting. You seem to be more caring. I wasn't worried about whether they'd think something such as me being rude or cold.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Wow I'd hate that to happen so suddenly. Before I had my last session I was looking up what usually happens during the last session and found a girl talking about not feeling sad or feeling anything about the therapy ending and she was wondering if it's normal, she went on to say she was going to keep in touch with her therapist and was going to send a thank you card. So from that I was thinking how sad I felt that it was going to end because I got on with my therapist quite well. I felt like if people who don't really feel that sad about it ending are warmer towards their therapists then that's kind of weird, but as you said it's from the anxiety you don't put yourself out there as much.


----------

